# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Perkthim anglisht-anglisht ne faqe interneti, me nje klik

## benseven11

Nje program qe te lejon te perkthesh cdo fjale anglisht-se cfare kuptimi ka duke e dhene me fjale te tjera anglisht dhe sinonimet(fjale te tjera qe kane te njejtin kuptim).
Word web versioni falas shkarkohet dhe instalohet ketu.
http://download.cnet.com/WordWeb/300...=dl&tag=button
Ne nje faqe interneti cfaredo ne anglisht per te gjetur kuptimin e nje fjale behen veprimet si ne figuren poshte. (Ne figure eshte perdorur si shembull fjala"landscape" e pare ne nje faqe interneti.)
Me kete program mund te perkthesh cdo fjale anglisht qe sheh ne faqe interneti me nje klik miu dhe nje buton tastjere.(Nje njohje bazike e anglishtes kerkohet).

----------


## BHGod

Përdorka bazën e WordNet,  :buzeqeshje: . Per sistemin Linux, nje program i ngjashem eshte Artha, qe nuk ka nevoje per internet.

----------


## aimilius

Po ky eshte nje nga fjaloret me te mire per offline dhe eshte shume i pasur me terma dhe shembuj. gjithashtu ka edhe shqiptimin e fjaleve me theksin amerikan, ketu gjeni nje tutorial per perdorimin e tij fjalori anglisht anglisht

----------

